# Terminal font green



## Angel's&deamons (May 1, 2020)

Hi all, I use 12.1-RELEASE-p3 and I'm wondering how to change my terminal font green and make it do that on start up. I've looked at syscon man page but it's not clear where I do that. Is there a file I need to edit like .conf maybe?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2020)

With the old sc(4) console the only way to change it was to recompile the kernel. You may have found that information. But the current vt(4) console allows you to set a lot of those settings by setting some variables in /boot/loader.conf. For other settings you will need to recompile the kernel.

This is set in the kernel config and requires the kernel to be rebuilt:

```
EXAMPLES
     This example changes the default color of normal text to green on a black
     background, or black on a green background when reversed.  Note that
     white space cannot be used inside the attribute string because of the
     current implementation of config(8).

           options TERMINAL_NORM_ATTR=(FG_GREEN|BG_BLACK)
```

This is a setting you can do "on-the-fly" by adding them to /boot/loader.conf:

```
To set black and white colors of console palette

           kern.vt.color.0.rgb="10,10,10"
           kern.vt.color.15.rgb="#f0f0f0"
```

See the vt(4) manual page for more information.


----------

